# Funciona amplificador Leach 700w ?



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 10, 2012)

amigos del foro. me he encotrado este amplificador leach de 700w rms hace unos meses
pero tengo dudas de si funciona o no 

aqui en el foro vi algun comentario de este amplificador. pero no dicen si funciona o lo
probaron

aqui les dejo el link

http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=988

me gustaria que me den su opinion.
ya que me gustaria armar una potencia asi, pues tengo el nucleo de hierro, que me proporciona unos 800w 
lo saque de un horno de microondas. y todavia tengo otro igual que seria para el otro canal

pero antes de armar todo, quiero su opinion ya que son bastantes transistores. y algo costosos, 

gracias saludos buen dia
aqui esta el diagrama del amplificador
http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/988/700Wsch.png


----------



## zopilote (Feb 10, 2012)

No te recomiendo el uso de tu trafo de microondas, solo tienen 400w como maximo. En cuanto al leach700w , nadie del foro a comentado que le ha hechado mano. Si tienes experiencia armando potencias, nadie te detiene con el proyecto, pues parece que es uno de los mas normales en su estructura, y lo de los transistores tienes que hacer pruebas con uno pocos antes de aventurarte a comprar la totalidad, para asegurarte que sean los correctos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 10, 2012)

Serán ciertos estos parámetros ; este amplificador promete 
*Parámetros técnicos: 
Salida: 680W/2R, 450W/4R, 260W/8R 
Impedancia mínima del altavoz: 2R 
Ancho de banda: 10-180 000Hz/-3dB 
Tensión máxima permitida: max + /-80V 
La fusión del amplificador final: 15A 2x / F 
Tarde de conexión: aproximadamente 1,5 segundos 
Sensibilidad de entrada para la excitación máxima: 1,1 V 
Velocidad de respuesta: 35V/us*


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 10, 2012)

gracias zopilote

de hecho el trafo del horno de microondas da una potencia de 680 watts 
pero lo desarme por completo y pienso rebobinarlo para mis fuentes y ponerle mas chapas
para asi obtener un nucleo de unos 850watts como minimo.
el caso es que si funcionara. 
los transistores solo pienso usar unos 4 por canal. para las pruebas
y con una fuente de 35+35 para ver  como se comporta



me gusta el diseño. ya que entrega una potencia de 450w en 4 ohms
no see si nuestro amigo fogonazo nos ayude en unas pruebas 
ya que yo no see mucho sobre los simuladores de circuitos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya tengo el transformador de este amplificador.!!

mañana subo las fotos.
ocupe un nucleo de 31.9 cm2

aunque no es de mucho voltaje me servira para hacer las pruebas
tengo de salida 35*35 AC a 8 amperios 
ahora sigue la tarjeta


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 17, 2012)

aqui esta el transformador para este amplificador es de 35+35 y 8 AMP
el nucleo entrega una potencia de 1017 watts.
pero no cupo todo el alambre magneto en el carrete.
pero para mis pruebas esta bueno. ahora sigue el armado de la tarjeta


----------



## palomo (Feb 17, 2012)

Hummmm......

Me acorde que por ahi lo tenia guardado y si..... lo tengo pero con todos los parametros y no solo lo que muestra la pagina donde lo encontraste, segun la pagina donde se compartio y diseño entrega 660w pero a 4Ω nunca menciona que se puede bajar asta 2Ω, te copio parte de comentario de la pagina....

*.................Amplificador de 660 Watts RMS 4 Ohms mono..............* Este circuito é um amplificador de potência profissional, de alta potência em classe AB.
  Os amplificadores de alta potência na classe AB não são muito comuns, e somente são utilizados em sistemas de sonorização onde o objetivo é alcançar a máxima fidelidade e também um timbre bastante macio, aveludado e natural em toda a faixa audível e um bom fator de amortecimento.
  Pelas suas características, este amplificador de potência pode funcionar e ter um desempenho superior tanto em sistemas full-range como em sistemas multi vias em qualquer freqüência. 
  Em sistemas multi-vias, sua utilização mais conveniente é em graves e médios-graves, devido
ao seu nível de potência sem causar distorção nem forçar os alto-falantes.
  Este kit é ideal para montagem de amplificadores, módulos de potencia, amplificadores para instrumentos musicais etc.
  Em nosso linha de produtos você encontra, transformadores, fontes, prés amplificadores que se adaptam perfeitamente a esta montagem.

*Características principais do módulo amplificador:*
• Potência Total 660 W RMS em 4 Ohms.
• Classe de amplificação: AB
• Resposta de frequência: 20 Hz a 20 kHz; +0, -0,3dB
• THD + N (Distorção Harmônica Total + Ruído:                      em 4ohms = < 0,05% de 20Hz a 1KHz, aumentando linearmente até 0,1% em 20kHz
• IMD (Distorção por Intermodulação): em 8Ohms < 0,05%
• Fator de Amortecimento (Damping Factor): de 400 em 50Hz em 8W, permitindo baixa distorção e melhor desempenho dos alto falantes (principalmente em graves), na faixa de 20 a 400Hz
• Utilização de transistores ultra-rápidos
• Sensibilidade de Entrada:0dB: 0,775 Volts RMS para potência máxima de saída em 4 Ohms
• Impedância de Entrada: 10K desbalanceada
• Relação Sinal/Ruído: > 90dB
• Tenção de alimentação: Simétrica de 63 Volts x 12 Amperes Max 80Volts
• Trafo Indicado 50+50x12A
• Dimensões (L x A x P em mm): 220 x 40 x 105mm
• Peso: 1,2Kg aproximadamente.
• Necessita de reforço no dissipador e ventilação forçada (Cooler).

****************

Te adjunto la informacion que tengo a la mano y si te animas a armarlo esperamos que nos cuentes tus experiencias con el


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 18, 2012)

Gracias palomo. 
me fue muy util tu informacion
solo falta juntar algo de dinero para los transistores 
aver si este amplificador hace mis sueños realidad

el de poner a bailar a todos los de mi calle, 

mmm....
creo que llevarà algo de tiempo hacerlo
por lo mientras a ir completando la lista que me mandaste  
gracias palomo despues les cuento como me fue


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> aqui esta el transformador para este amplificador es de 35+35 y 8 AMP.........



Con ese transformador no vas a poder conseguir 600W sobre 4 Ohms, si sobre 2 Ohms.

Yo tengo el mismo esquema pero en una versión Servia en la que figuran las siguientes características.

*Especificaciones:*
Tensión de alimentación: máx. + /-80V
La protección actual: Fusibles rápidos 2 x 15A
Salida: 680W/2Ω, 450W/4Ω, 260W/8Ω (Transformador de tensión de  2x54V sin carga)
Respuesta de frecuencia: 10 a 180 000Hz/-3dB
Distorsión armónica: 0,034% en 480W/1kHz, 0,07% en 480W/10kHz
Distorsión de intermodulación: 0,037% a 300W / 80 7 kHz
Impedancia de carga: min. 2Ω
Slew Rate 35V/us
Sensibilidad de entrada: alrededor de 1,1 V para la activación completa
PCB Dimensiones: 90x260 mm


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 18, 2012)

gracias fogonazo.
pero ese transformador lo usare para las pruebas jejeje
despues construyo el de 50+50 a 12 AMP

para ver los resultados, espero que funcione


----------



## gustavopcjr (Feb 25, 2012)

Amigos hacer la prueba con dos transistores con un transformador peque;o y conectando una serie del 110vol al transformador con un bombillo, si este enciende significa que algo se encuentra en corto.
yo pienso desarrollarlo pero no se cuales son las medidas del pcb leach 700w


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 25, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> aqui esta el transformador para este amplificador es de 35+35 y 8 AMP
> el nucleo entrega una potencia de 1017 watts.
> pero no cupo todo el alambre magneto en el carrete.
> pero para mis pruebas esta bueno. ahora sigue el armado de la tarjeta
> ...



cuales son las medidas de ese transformador


----------



## djwash (Feb 25, 2012)

Por lo que se ve la punta del tap central parece que hiciste un monton de espiras y sacaste para hacer el tap, luego hiciste otro monton de vueltas y terminaste el trafo, o quizas no lo hiciste asi pero eso parece.

Tengo entendido que se bobinan ambos a la vez, y luego se conecta el principio de uno con el final del otro, tiene sentido ya que ambos llevarian la misma cantidad de cobre, en cambio bobinando uno y despues el otro el ultimo bobinado tiene mas metros de cobre, ya se que lo que importan son la cantidad de espiras, pero en algo debe influir.

Una vez lei un tema donde alguien tuvo problemas al bobinar uno primero y despues el otro (mitades del secundario), no tengo el link, pero es una duda que me quedo, para mi es correcto bobinar ambas mitades al mismo tiempo, que alguien me lo aclare, o no...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 27, 2012)

gustavopcjr dijo:


> Amigos hacer la prueba con dos transistores con un transformador peque;o y conectando una serie del 110vol al transformador con un bombillo, si este enciende significa que algo se encuentra en corto.
> yo pienso desarrollarlo pero no se cuales son las medidas del pcb leach 700w



gracias. lo tomare en cuenta, las medidas de la pcb son de 9cm x 26cm





SERGIOD dijo:


> cuales son las medidas de ese transformador



el nucleo es de 31.9 = a 1017 watts






djwash dijo:


> Por lo que se ve la punta del tap central parece que hiciste un monton de espiras y sacaste para hacer el tap, luego hiciste otro monton de vueltas y terminaste el trafo, o quizas no lo hiciste asi pero eso parece.



asi mero lo hice, 
ya que el cobre por ser resiclado. es mas dificil trabajarlo.
tambie se puede embobinando ambas espiras a la vez, dando el mismo resultado
he utilizado los 2 metodos


----------



## giovanny blanco (Mar 20, 2012)

compañero tengo un driver de la qsc 1700 estos drivers se los puedo adaptar a culquier potencias o salida


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 20, 2012)

pudiera adaptarse, pero
tienes que hacer modificaciones, en base a los transistores de salida,
para no quemarlos. y tambien a los drivers. con respecto al A-OP

regresando de las vacacioness. empizo el levantamiento  de este amplificador
aver que tal funciona, 
saludos.
salgo de vacaciones dentro de 2 semanas, y regreso, 7 de mayo mas omenos


----------



## giovanny blanco (Mar 20, 2012)

compañero tu sabes cuales son las salidas de estos drivers me podrias regalar el plano creo q*ue* lo publico oscar monsalvo ese man es un bella perzona gracias


----------



## jasson777 (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola que tal compañeros, la verdad yo estoy simulando ese amplificador de 680w rms y la verdad asta la fecha no a funcionado, la verdad tengo mis dudas que funcione por que no he visto que alguien en el foro haya dicho que lo armo y funciona mucho menos imagemes ya funcionando, seguire intentando simularlo por que la verdad quisiera armarlo, si alguien quiere aportar su experiencia con este Ampli se les agradecera


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ago 21, 2012)

hola compañero jasson777 yo lo iba a realizar
pero por falta de plata y tiempo no he podido. pues me pase a la QSC1700 y funciona muy bien
solo que se me quemaron los transistores y lo deje de lado
despues arme la fusion del amplificador ucd de ejtagle y funciona muy bien
vere si puedo ponerlo en marcha. claro que con mas calma. 
nadamas para ver si funciona


----------



## jasson777 (Ago 30, 2012)

Kurosaki Ichigo y compañeros del foro ,les cuento que ya termine de  simular el amplificador leach de 700w rms  sin el circuito de proteccion  y la verdad segun la simulacion funciona perfecto con una entrada de 2  vp  a una carga de 4 Ohms  me da 704 watts  consumiendome un amperaje de  13.2 Amperes , les comento q la simulacion la hise com Multisim 12 ,  pues todo perece estar bien , en la simulacion lo alimento con +-80v  y  su HTD (distorcion total armonica) fue de 0.156%  , la unica duda que  tengo es que si no es recomendable alimentarlo con mas de +-80v ya que  en la simulacion despues lo alimento con +-95v y se comporta perfecto  bajando su THD  a un magnifico 0.051%  que tan confiable es una  simulacion en Multisim 12?  espero que alguien me aporte se experiencia  con este simulador ...  saludos desde mexico michoacan


----------



## jorge rro (May 17, 2013)

colega yo hice ese modulo y me funciono a la perfeccion pero le coloque 8 transistores de potencia 4 2sa1943 y 4 2sc5200 nada mas con un trafo de 15a  63+63 voltios despues hice 3 modulos mas para hacer 2 ampli..

colega yo hice ese modulo y me funciono a la perfeccion pero le coloque 8 transistores de potencia 4 2sa1943 y 4 2sc5200 nada mas con un trafo de 15a 63+63 voltios despues hice 3 modulos mas para hacer 2 ampli..


----------



## proteus7 (May 17, 2013)

jorge rro dijo:


> colega yo hice ese modulo y me funciono a la perfeccion pero le coloque 8 transistores de potencia 4 2sa1943 y 4 2sc5200 nada mas con un trafo de 15a  63+63 voltios despues hice 3 modulos mas para hacer 2 ampli..
> 
> colega yo hice ese modulo y me funciono a la perfeccion pero le coloque 8 transistores de potencia 4 2sa1943 y 4 2sc5200 nada mas con un trafo de 15a 63+63 voltios despues hice 3 modulos mas para hacer 2 ampli..




  postea una fotos de tu ampli para verlo y el pcb para que otros se anime a armarlo


----------



## jorge rro (May 21, 2013)

hola aqui les mando una fotos del pcb modificado solamente lo recorte con paint 
y unas fotos del amplificador que me deje para mi pues el otro lo vendí el otro que vendí 
tiene el trafo al medio y los modulos uno a cada lado depues mando unas fotos del otro
porque lo vendí a un amigo el chasis del otro es de un deck sony


----------



## jasson777 (Ago 13, 2013)

jorge rro , de cual diagrama te basaste para la construccion del Leach 700w , ya *que* *h*an subido varios diagramas y uno reducido sin los circuitos de proteccion? podrias pasarme datos o informacion para montar este amplificador ? o a cualquier compañero que lo *h*aya montado o tenga el diagrama completo para su realizacion .. saludos !!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 14, 2013)

jorge rro dijo:


> hola aqui les mando una fotos del pcb modificado solamente lo recorte con paint
> y unas fotos del amplificador que me deje para mi pues el otro lo vendí el otro que vendí
> tiene el trafo al medio y los modulos uno a cada lado depues mando unas fotos del otro
> porque lo vendí a un amigo el chasis del otro es de un deck sony



Excelente trabajo una consula cuanto por cuanto mide el pcb que lograste reducir


----------



## jorge rro (Sep 9, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Excelente trabajo una consula cuanto por cuanto mide el pcb que lograste reducir


 
sergiod la placa reducida me quedo de 
"10cm x 20cm"




jasson777 dijo:


> jorge rro , de cual diagrama te basaste para la construccion del Leach 700w , ya *que* *h*an subido varios diagramas y uno reducido sin los circuitos de proteccion? podrias pasarme datos o informacion para montar este amplificador ? o a cualquier compañero que lo *h*aya montado o tenga el diagrama completo para su realizacion .. saludos !!!!


 
jasson777: a cual circuito de proteccion te refieres
sera al protector de parlantes, ese circuito lo saque de
un diagrama de la red,entre virus y formateo se me perdio
ya no tengo el diagrama pero tengo pcb
que es lo importante el diseño pcb lo hice yo
con "pcb wizard".
en mi modulos ,los transistores que use son, 
los to92: son mpsa42 y mpsa92. los to126: son mje350 y mje340
o ( kse340 y kse350).
y el ajuste de coriente to126 es el bd139.
(importante ajuste de polarizacion tienes que ajustar 
el el preset de 5k de 40mv a 45mv +-) 
los to220 son mje15032 y mje15033 igual sirven los 
tip41c y tip42c que son mucho mas baratos aca es asi
las resistencias son todas de tolerancia 5% 
aunque las del 1%
son mas bacanes (no varía su r con la calor).


si te apaciona lo que es amplificacion de audio
supongo que no te costara mucho montar este projecto.
asi como ami no me costo mucho en cuanto a trabajo, 
pero en monedas si me costo ja.
bueno si lo haces. al probarlo usa una ampolleta 
en serie en la entrada de ac para proteger tus 
transistores de amp. otro concejo es siempre 
testear los transistores para identificar 
(base,colector,emisor)con tester digital
primero identificar base.
el que da la sifra mas alta es el "emisor"
y la es un poquito mas baja es el "colector".
ay te envio los archivos


----------



## jorge rro (Dic 7, 2013)

aquí va el leach modificado con preamp y protección de parlante


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2013)

jorge rro dijo:


> aquí va el leach modificado con preamp y protección de parlante



¿ Esto fue probado ?


----------



## CarlosVot (Dic 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes!
Este es mi primer post, pero yo siempre leer cada post.
Aprovecho para felicitar a todos por los buenos proyectos publicados.
Conexión de la base TIP-42 ao trimpot (Bias).
Adiós


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2013)

CarlosVot dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Este es mi primer post, pero yo siempre leer cada post.
> Aprovecho para felicitar a todos por los buenos proyectos publicados.
> *Conexión de la base TIP-42 ao trimpot (Bias).*
> Adiós



No se comprende que estas consultando


----------



## CarlosVot (Dic 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes!

Me refiero a la última PCB publicado por Jorge RRO la primera es correcta.
es fácil de corregir. La intención es ayudar!
Disculpas por la traducción de Google.


----------



## jorge rro (Dic 9, 2013)

no todavia espero acerlo pronto y tedigo como me fue.



el preamplificador con bajos agudos y medios si lo hice y funciono ok tiene un excelente ganancia
los tonos medios asoman super claros



ahi van las fotos del pre


----------



## jorge rro (Feb 25, 2014)

Bueno acabo de terminar mi proyecto en la práctica si funciona le coloque 2 transistores por canal para probar sin disipador  me faltaron unas pistas en el pcb pero ya están corregidas Ahora esta corregido y funciona OK. En el pcb de ahora corrí de lugar algunas piezas para que quepan bien, con respecto al protector de parlantes la R que va al + del speaker es de 3k3 la cual al recibir 4.8vdc  desconecta en relé  cambiarla por una de 1.5k  se desconecta el relé a 2,5 voltios dc  también les envió las imágenes. A algún colega que le interese Hágalo con  confianza porque de verdad si funciona.


----------



## Delphos (Jul 29, 2014)

Saludos amigos, Una pregunta: este amplificador sera posible que trabaje con +/- 95 vcd, tengo un transformador que entrega ese voltaje ya rectificado y me gustaria usarlo sin tener que modificar su voltaje, pero no se que cambios tendria que hacer para que pueda trabajar este ampli con ese voltaje, en el documento dice que el maximo voltaje admitido es de +/- 80 vcd, 
Gracias y saludos

Gracias amigos ya encontre el dato , se los anexo a continuacion por si a alguien le sirva, en mi caso aplicando la formula que indican las resistencias de polarizacion de los zener pasarian de 2.2k a 6.7k.

Saludos.

*Si usted no utiliza las tensiones de alimentación especificadas, se puede calcular los valores para R13 y R14 de la fórmula R13 = R14 = (V - 40) / 8.2, donde V es la tensión de alimentación. Por ejemplo, para V = 58 V, la fórmula da R13 = R14 = 2,2 kOhm. Utilice el valor de la resistencia 5% más cercano. . (Para el amplificador Ver. 4.3, calcular los valores de R13 y R14 de la fórmula R13 = R14 = (V -. 38,2) / 5,42, donde V es la tensión de fuente de alimentación Por ejemplo, para V = 57,7 V, la fórmula da R13 = R14 = 3,6 kohm.)*


----------



## jorge rro (Oct 13, 2014)

aqui les envio una fuente simetrica con salida +-65? volt no reg. y +-18 volt regulados
esta probada y funciona perfecto tal como sale en el diagrama esquematico el 2sk246 se puede eliminar haciendo un puente entre fuente y drenage  esta fuente la copie de un power sony que es el ta-n1 aqui esta el manual de servicio http://sportsbil.com/sony/ta-n1-sm.pdf en la pagina 14 esta el diagrama esquematico y en la 15 esta el impreso los transistores del regulador pueden ser cualquiera de potencia como los (2sc5200 y 2SA1943) siempre respetando la polaridad los transistores y los fet van tal como estan colocados en el pcb wizard y en las fotos las resistencias tienen que ser de alambre o oxido de metal


----------



## luiscar (Dic 3, 2014)

jorge rro dijo:


> Bueno acabo de terminar mi proyecto en la práctica si funciona le coloque 2 transistores por canal para probar sin disipador  me faltaron unas pistas en el pcb pero ya están corregidas Ahora esta corregido y funciona OK. En el pcb de ahora corrí de lugar algunas piezas para que quepan bien, con respecto al protector de parlantes la R que va al + del speaker es de 3k3 la cual al recibir 4.8vdc  desconecta en relé  cambiarla por una de 1.5k  se desconecta el relé a 2,5 voltios dc  también les envió las imágenes. A algún colega que le interese Hágalo con  confianza porque de verdad si funciona.


 
*U*n cordial saludo hermano desde Venezuela quisiera q*UE* me ayudara hacer este ampli*FI*cador poseo 2 trasistores 2 2cs5200 y 2 2sa1943 actualmente funcionan en una pequeña consola amplificada pero es estero con un trafo de +31.5 -31.5 en quiero hacer un ampli monofonico con estos 4 transistores si quier*E*s puedo subir fotos de la consola


----------



## jorge rro (Dic 4, 2014)

a ver hermano luiscar no creo que con +31.5 -31.5 v te sirban para este ampli
pero voy a hacer unas pruebas con este modulo y te cuento, sube las fotos de tu ampli 
para verlas


----------



## luiscar (Dic 5, 2014)

Por lo menos también he notado *QU*e los 2s5200 y los 2sa1943 *QU*e compre en la tienda de electrónica son más grandes *QU*e los *QU*e tiene el amplificador

Aquí están los transistores ....



Aquí está una del trafo es más pequeño *QU*e un cd

Aquí está una de la placa



Aquí una de la placa amigo


----------



## jorge rro (Dic 5, 2014)

por que lo quieres cambiar si esa placa se ve bien los 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 son como el primero de la foto


----------



## Delphos (May 19, 2015)

Saludos amigos del foro, bueno despues de muchos problemas para armar este amplificador, por la mala calidad de los capacitores de la fuente,,por fin lo pude terminar, en las pruebas preliminares, funciono bien, se esta alimentando con un voltaje de +-95vcd, se le modifico las resistencias de polarizacion de los zener, se cambio el voltaje de los capacitores y se cambio el tipo de transistores de salida por unos de mas voltaje, falta probarlo a maxima potencia, haber que tal responde, en cuanto lo pruebe a máxima potencia subo un video.

Saludos amigos.


----------



## Delphos (Nov 8, 2015)

Amigos, pues por fin quedo terminado el amplificador Leach, ya le realice su respectiva prueba de potencia, quedo de la siguiente manera:
Voltajes de fuente: + / - 95 vcd
8 pares de transistores de salida MJL1302 y MJL3281
potencia watts rms en 6.4 ohms = 434 W RMS
potencia watts rms en 3.3 ohms = 675 W RMS
bueno, no pude obtener exactamente 8 y 4 ohms, por el tipo de resistencias, pero estos valores nos dan una idea aproximada de la potencia.
me imaginaba un poco mas de potencia por el voltaje de fuente utilizado y la cantidad de transistores de salida, pero creo que es sufuciente.
les anexo un pequeño video de la prueba:




Saludos amigos.


----------

